# Flying Lambo



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

Watch out, Baron Von Buggy and Slot Camel here comes the Flying Lamborghini! It is fast on a Tyco 440 chassis, it literally *flys* around the track! 










A friend and aircraft modeller was inspired by the above mentioned winged slot cars so promptly built this James Bond jet version! Yes, we are looking for HO Italian Air Force insignias for the wings. The only minor problem, the wing span takes up two lanes, so once in front it cannot be passed. ... RL


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Since it is a 007 ...hidden missles and guns also...tricky*

Xracer,

Here comes the Flying Lamborghini....Very nice and welcome to the club.

Wouldn't want to be sitting shotgun as, James always has those ejector seats in his rides...Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah










You say 2 lanes heh? I was thinking like slotted in the middle of a 6 lane layout. Love this nice red Lambo Bond Flyer man. :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Some large 007 decals would look good on those power booster engines. 

The yellow stripes POP on the red. 

Bob......zilla


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

You'll need a 1/32 set to run that thing on. Still looks good! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Lookout guys I think 007's Flying Lambo is comin' after ya !


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Way Cool !!!!! ".......curse You Red Lambo........."


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool creation James "Xracer" Bond!!! I guess you stayed in the water fishing too long??? Anyways now that you have this JB 007 car, hang two pieces of "fishing line" above your track, mount your Lambo on the line, take a 3rd piece of line, tie it to the front for a pull cord, and do a flyby at the next big race. The fans will love it!!! RM

P.S. I'm a James Bond fan!!!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

win43 said:


> Way Cool !!!!! ".......curse You Red Lambo........."


:lol: Too funny, Jerry!

Great looking lambojeti!

It may be faster, but can it turn on a dime? Hmmm....


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Bet it corners great......!


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

ScottD961 said:


> Bet it corners great......!



Like when that wing hooks on a light pole? Har!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Now thats cool... 
Great job racer... 
The new modern day Red Baron.. The tri-wing was out of date and didn't look as cool..


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

joez870 said:


> Like when that wing hooks on a light pole? Har!


Right ! Or when it sees one of S.P.E.C.T.R.E. 's secret weapons !


----------

